# Scuba tank for C02



## fish iz neat (Feb 24, 2008)

Are scuba tanks good for c02?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

fish iz neat said:


> Are scuba tanks good for c02?


I would think any tank that is certified, doesn't leak and is fitting for a CO2 regulator would work! I don't know if you would need to convert it over. Might be more to get it fitted. I do not know. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

If you are trying to save money, check your local fire extinguisher place...they are super cheap in my town.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Scuba tanks are meant to hold O2 (oxygen) not CO2 which is corrosive. I don't think it will work.


----------



## raja1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ya that is why fish survive there.


----------



## VisionQuest78 (May 22, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Scuba tanks are meant to hold O2 (oxygen) not CO2 which is corrosive. I don't think it will work.


Dont think this is true, atleast not in the terms we are use to. CO2 gas is inert, in medical uses its added to pure oxygen alot of times, im pretty sure the tanks are exactly the same, either aluminum or steel... its just the connection at the top of the tank thats different. Im not absolutely sure that you can use an O2 tank, but if you cant im almost certain its not because CO2 is corrosive.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Possibly, but CO2 binds with water and other substances and becomes corrosive (carbonic acid), CO2 is not by any means an inert gas in terms of reactivity. This is why soda cans (aluminum) are coated inside with a thin film of acid resistant material. 

"Aluminum cans contain an internal coating to protect the aluminum from the contents. If the internal coating fails, the contents will create a hole and the can will leak in a matter of days. There is some difference in taste, especially noticeable in beer, presumably due to traces of the processing oils used in making the can." - wikipedia

I don't think O2 tanks are protected with the correct coating, so they are unsuitable as is. Maybe you have one that is protected versus CO2 corrosion, that tank might be used, but I wouldn't risk it unless you know for sure. While CO2 under home conditions won't burst into flames, or poison anything, it is a heavy gas that tends to sink and collect in closed spaces. If a 5 pound tank were to rupture in the night and empty all that gas into your house, you could suffocate. 5 pounds of CO2 is enough to fill a huge space, perhaps several rooms worth.


----------



## VisionQuest78 (May 22, 2009)

well a quick google search shows a multitude of sites talking about using scuba tanks for CO2, whether it be for paintball, beer kegs, off roading?, etc. I dont have the technical knowledge to put up a good discussion here, but...it obviously can be and is done and i dont buy that a CO2 tank is coated with anything special. Its just a steel or aluminum tank with a CGA-320 fitting on it.


----------

